# Lamotrigine (Lamictal) 50-200mg (Stanford Article, Success, Etc.)



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I will be starting Lamotrigine (Lamictal).

Stanford Medicine » School of Medicine » Departments » Psychiatry » Child and Adolescent Psychiatry » What Meds? » The Medications // Lamotrigine, Brand Name: Lamictal
link: http://whatmeds.stanford.edu/medications/lamotrigine.html

I have been tentatively diagnosed with most of the conditions on that list. The depersonalization has been low-level and constant since I was misprescribed and abruptly withdrawn from Clonazepam (Klonopin). Under high levels of stress, the depersonalization becomes temporarily severe, and it feels like I am an alien or someone stuck in the Matrix.

Once an effective dose is reached and maintained for a month or two, I will report back with how well it seems to have worked. I can tell you if I feel more like myself and/or like this is real life then. Wish me luck!

Thanks,

Surfer


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

At Lamotrigine 50mg (still tapering off Lithium), the depersonalization feels more like fading out of existence than being from an alien planet. What I think this means is that the depersonalization has decreased, but that it is still quite severe. Everything still feels unreal, but I am starting to gain some sense of familiarity and attachment to myself as well as my surroundings. I have been maintaining friendships, having sex, and even working a little bit. There has been some improvement in self-care, such as grooming and cooking meals.

It is unclear whether or not this improvement is due to lifestyle changes, Lamotrigine, or both.


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

That's really good. It's always good to hear improvement.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Jkbobell said:


> That's really good. It's always good to hear improvement.


Thanks! My current doc works with high risk, reduced functioning patients, and he likes Lamictal a lot. He says it helps with rumination, and everyone here seems to think that reducing rumination reduces depersonlization.

Disclaimer: Lamotrigine is a neuroleptic, and I am no neurologist, so I can't tell what changes in the brain Lamotrigine really causes. That kind of information would be good coming from a neurologist. If you start taking this med, look out for a rash. It is relatively rare, but it could become quite serious.


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah I tried it awhile back and didn't see much improvement. But it's good to see that it does help others.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Reporting back after getting up to 150mg. If my sleep is regular, the depersonalization is significantly decreased. The depersonalized feelings are slighter and less obvious. Sometimes the depersonalization symptoms are hard to differentiate between simple tiredness and difficulty paying attention. That being said, the feelings of "reality" have not fully returned. I have made major lifestyle improvements again, as well.

Once again, it is unclear whether or not these changes are due to the meds.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

200mg is coming up next.

My psychiatrists and I generally recommend going up very slowly.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jealous! 

I have Lamotrigine but i am currently off it, as I ended up in a bed for a week with a flu and headaches, no one seems to know if I could push past that and mean while I am off the drug, really wanted to get to 200mg.. this won't happen you, as you've already tolerated it


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

I've meant to come back to this thread but have been busy. I was mistaken saying I had tried Lamictal. It was Buspar. Anyway I worked my way up to 100mg of Lamictal and can relate to your statement about if the sleep is regular then it's slightly decreased. That's pretty much the same with me.

Glad that it's at least helping some for you.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Jkbobell said:


> I've meant to come back to this thread but have been busy. I was mistaken saying I had tried Lamictal. It was Buspar. Anyway I worked my way up to 100mg of Lamictal and can relate to your statement about if the sleep is regular then it's slightly decreased. That's pretty much the same with me.
> 
> Glad that it's at least helping some for you.


I think it takes a month or two for our thoughts to adjust and catch up with the change in mental state. I was still doing a lot of pointless existential and metaphysical pondering in the first few weeks. After I started focusing on life improvement, the thoughts became healthier and more normal.

You really need to take the best possible care of yourself, on top of all this.

Yeah, I tried Buspar. That's an interesting choice if you buy into the whole brain soup theory of mental illness. Some people are serotonin deficient no matter what is going on. I like that Buspar has a very low side effect profile. Personally, I didn't really notice being on it, except maybe a bit of tiredness, but that could have just been relaxation.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

For me, Lamictal did not really help with dp esp with doses lower than 300mg. I'd give it a rate of 2/10.


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

Any update Surfer?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

gmriefler said:


> Any update Surfer?


Not yet. I messed up my med regimine and had to start 'titrating' up again.

I have noticed mood improvement going back on the medication. Hmm. Chicken or egg? Still no "reality" feeling, just symptom improvement. It's a popular opinion among psychiatrists that nervous breakdowns and psychotic breaks have lifelong residual effects.

Oh, a double post. That's from phone posting. Thanks for your interest, bro.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Any update


----------

